
Ask HN: Why should an ordinary person care about big company data breaches? - brosirmandude
Most people really have no idea how these kinds of things could affect them. They may have had to have gotten a new credit card, changed a password or two, but that&#x27;s about the extent of it for the vast majority of people.<p>What things should most people know about data breaches and privacy?<p>What are the most common consequences for most people who&#x27;s information is included in a data breach?<p>What are the most dire consequences possible?
======
harshulpandav
It may have direct (monetary) impact on an ordinary person. One of the
examples: FB may know their user's lifestyle - eating habits, drinking habits
etc. (based on the content/media users upload) If this info is leaked to
insurance companies, it'll have direct impact on the premium you pay.

